# Cat Cloning



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

I saw a program about owners who were cloning their deceased dogs. There has also been some articles in the internet about it with CC becoming 10 years old. (I guess she was the first cloned cat) I was wondering what opinions people here have about the issue. From my understanding it cost around $50,000 to clone a companion animal. An amount out of reach of most pocket books. If you had the money, would you clone one of your pets?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I've thought a lot about this. I don't know that I would. At least not MowMOw (who would be the current pet that i would clone).

Even IF I cloned him and it were the same cat, he would be raised differently (since I didn't get him until the age of 7) and I don't think he'd have the same personality....


----------



## Teennine (Nov 5, 2011)

Seems pointless to me. It's not like it would actually be the 'same' cat all over again... just genetically a clone. It's like identical twins, sure they may look alike but they aren't the same person.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

I think I saw that program also. I personally wouldn't clone my cat Orry because although the "clone" may be identical to him physically I believe his personality was formed by his experiences as a stray trying to survive on the streets. He was tossed down a laundry chute, someone found him & took him to the Humane Society where I found him. He was only 8 weeks old, just skin and bones and had suffered a lot. Despite his homeless beginnings he has become the sweetest cat. Maybe I'm wrong but I wouldn't think of the cloned cat as Orry. 
If I had that much money to spend I would probably have shelters built for the feral colony in my area. And TNR and then feed them for a long long time.
Lucy


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Every living creature is the sum of it's experiences.
Even if it was a clone it would not be the same animal, and that's not even considering whether animals have souls/spirits, I believe they do.
You'd end up spending a lot of money for expectations that could not possibly be met.
Your beloved pet is gone, this twin would be it own unique animal.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

CC is the first successful commercially cloned cat. i remember something about a cloned litter that had to be euthanized prior to her for neurological issues. No I don't know where a article about it is, i just remember it years ago.  It was a step towards her though.

Most likely I wouldn't clone one of mine. I would have to many high hopes of getting an exact replica of my cat. and of course color and other genetics of a cat do not work that way. Even CC is nothing like the cat she was cloned from in looks or attitude. And when I didn't get an exact replica, I would feel like I lost my cat all over again. Losing him was hard enough the first time. Yeah I know its not logical but emotions never are. Now If I could get past that, having a Genetically related cat to my late Sherbert would be wonderful. But then I do have his only 2 living babies. I guess that's the downside of S/N. Not getting the chance later, huh? Unless you decide to clone.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

I think it's disturbing that someone would clone their pet to fill some kind of emotional void. It would be unfair to that cloned animal if the owner expects it to behave exactly like the other one. They are not going to have the same personality and I can imagine a lot of people would punish them for it, or neglect the animal after figuring out it is different and will not in fact fill that void. 

I think we watched the same program, VH, and those people are scary. They need $50,000 worth of therapy not a $50,000 dog.

To go back to the money- $50,000!? Jeez. Open a sanctuary and rescue the needy homeless animals that already exist.


----------



## pauli (Mar 26, 2011)

If your cat that lived to be 25 years old with no genetic or health problems, then it might be reasonable.


----------



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

I think its a little creepy. Also, so many animals get killed because they don't get a home. But, that being said, I MIGHT clone my dog sargeant. Not my cat. Sarge is a mixed breed and I will probably never see one like him again. I know it won't be Sarge. I am a dreamer I guess but I would like to believe they have souls. I mean, identical twins are basically clones and they have seperate souls, right?

I would do it because he is th perfect size and has the perfect coat I have seen no where else. It doesn't grow long and it doesn't shed. Also, he is smart! Now, if this was bred and I could find something like this again, then no I would not clone him. There will never be another Sarge.
Did you see that show American Stuffers where they freeze dry your pet? I would never do that! Also creepy.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

I can understand people using their money in a misguided attempt to recreate their beloved pets, even if only partially. I imagine they realise their pet will never be exactly like their old one, but any connection to that pet, even if only on a genetic level, is worth it to them. I wouldn't do it - there are too many animals out there that need a home and that I know I would love if I gave them a chance. However I can understand if not everyone feels this way - especially when it comes to people that have the money, wealth comes with a certain lifestyle, one of the rules being that they spend their money on whatever they fancy. They basically live in a different world; if rich people put their money to great causes like rescue work they wouldn't be wealthy.


----------



## Konotashi (Oct 20, 2010)

I couldn't do it, simply for the fact I would look at the clone and know it's not the same as the one I'd lost, and I'd probably bust out crying, as the clone would be a reminder that the original is gone.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

I've been privileged to have had several wonderful cats love me above all others.
I loved them for their unique personality quirks, a clone couldn't/wouldn't be my lost love.
I would rather acquire another little one that needs someone like me and love and cherish them for who they are not the memory of a departed loved one.
You wouldn't clone your departed parents.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I saw the show and I agree those owners would have been better off with $50,000 worth of therapy. Maybe not the woman who got a 10 year prison sentence after ordering her cloned dog because she'll be out of circulation but the unemployed woman definitely and the girlfriend of the guy who said he wished she could have carried the dogs eggs should probably get a few sessions too.


----------



## Jannerl (Jun 24, 2011)

No way - with all the homeless cats and all the needy people out there, spending money on a physical recreation of a beloved pet seems senseless to me. I have had many pets, and each one was special...


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Dave_ph said:


> girlfriend of the guy who said he wished she could have carried the dogs eggs should probably get a few sessions too.


What the ****?!?

Some people are just wrong.....


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

She was amazing. She definitely took a back seat to the dog and didn't appear to mind. Desperate.


----------

